# Temperature Controller



## Big Belly (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm working on a 12 Gallon tank with my son (he's 8) to turn it to a masterpiece in our living room :fish-in-bowl:
Was looking for a suitable temp controller (and not an expensive one) and one of my friends took me to an online store (thermomart.com)
They have a few types of controllers for aquariums and offer them at unbelievebly affordable price (compare to pinpoint controllers). Here is the link to their aquarium controllers:
Aquarium Kits
I bought DWH7016H for our tank, as it can be connected to my heater and fan at the same time and switch automatically between my fan and heater and keeps the temp of my tank water VERY steady. It's also very easy to work with, which is another advantage for me.
My friend (the one who introduced me this site) is their customer for a long time and is happy with their service and the technical info they provide for people who need help. 
Just wanted to share it with you guys.
Will be back with some other threads soon  *old dude
Cheers!


----------



## heninquins (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------

